# Found out great news in the Local 134



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mozzy49 said:


> Working through school now and it's going well. My Body finally is even used to the workouts in the mornings now  LOL. Just I found a great little tid bit. As I was thinking pretty highly of how things are going and everythig was great I asked out of the blue how long is the wait in a journeyman is laid off? ............................ The answer 3 YEARS!!! in IBEW (chicago) 134. His message - once you're a Journeyman don't get laid off. I guess you get laid off here may as well find a non-union job or get used to life on welfare after Unemployment wears out.
> 
> All in all everything has been going really well just got that little nugget of knowledge a little bit ago that took down a few pegs on the old enthusiasm meter.


Move to a better state.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1st don't believe everything you are told, especially by a what could be a bitter old PIA union worker that may be on the WE DON'T WANT LIST.

Feel it out from others in school at the hall and by time you get out things may turn around in construction.

Or as Harry said MOVE.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with brian john. Don't believe everything you are told. The wait list might be 3 years long but it could consist mainly of the "hall trash" as it was referred to by my foreman. If you work hard, don't cause problem, and show up everyday you have a great majority of people beat.

Do you have kids ? If not, get to traveling. You just might like it.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Mozzy49 said:


> Working through school now and it's going well. My Body finally is even used to the workouts in the mornings now  LOL. Just I found a great little tid bit. As I was thinking pretty highly of how things are going and everythig was great I asked out of the blue how long is the wait in a journeyman is laid off? ............................ The answer 3 YEARS!!! in IBEW (chicago) 134.  His message - once you're a Journeyman don't get laid off. I guess you get laid off here may as well find a non-union job or get used to life on welfare after Unemployment wears out.
> 
> All in all everything has been going really well just got that little nugget of knowledge a little bit ago that took down a few pegs on the old enthusiasm meter.


The locals around here are losing steam....(as in market share). That means there is less work for more union people.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

brian john said:


> 1st don't believe everything you are told, especially by a what could be a bitter old PIA union worker that may be on the WE DON'T WANT LIST.
> 
> Feel it out from others in school at the hall and by time you get out things may turn around in construction.
> 
> Or as Harry said MOVE.


He didn't just tell me he showed me the waiting list (it's on line) and the next person in line has been waiting since 2010 and the list goes on ............. and on in order. I didn't believe it untill he showed me


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mdfriday said:


> The locals* around here* are losing steam....(as in market share). That means there is less work for more union people.


where's 'the land of no concealed carry'?


----------

